# Heading south



## Keystone (Feb 25, 2015)

Been one heck of a winter this year. I need a break. Some sunshine and warm(er) temps. My Harley Trike is in the Toy Hauler. Saturday I will be on the Gulf Coast in SW Louisiana. Do a bit of riding, fishing and relaxing....


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Feb 25, 2015)

Have a blast!  =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Im so jealous! Keep us updated.


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 25, 2015)

You leave that cold weather up there! Don't bring it with you


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 26, 2015)

my stepdad has been at his bungalow in south fla for the past couple weeks. he has to come back next week for Dr's appointments, its snowing here and will be when he comes back! LOL!


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Feb 26, 2015)

It was 74 and windy Saturday, 54 and rainy Sunday, 34 and sleeting Monday, 28 and 1" of ice Tuesday, 33 and snowing yesterday, 45 and partly cloudy today, forecast says 45 and partly cloudy Friday, 56 and partly cloudy Saturday, 63 and rain Sunday, 67 and thunderstorms Monday, 75 and thunderstorms Tuesday.

Mid 70's down to low 20's with snow and ice, and back to mid 70's within 10 days time. Welcome to the Gulf South!


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 26, 2015)

dang. that sounds like the weather in va. if you dont like it hang around for half an hour, its guaranteed to change.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 26, 2015)

Springfield, MO for the night. Onto LA in the Morning. Will stay there until Tuesday, then head east for Daytona Beach, FL for Bike Week. Ton of salt on the roads in MN and IA, but clear sailing.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 28, 2015)

Woke up in LA this morning to 38* and windy. That is 44* warmer than it is at home!


----------



## KMixson (Feb 28, 2015)

Keystone said:


> Woke up in LA this morning to 38* and windy. That is 44* warmer than it is at home!



Makes you want to throw on a tee shirt and shorts and go fishing, eh?


----------



## richg99 (Feb 28, 2015)

Worst February anywhere, including Houston TX. Bah humbug.....
richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 28, 2015)

Keystone, off subject but, I'm from Bucks as well.....Morrisville '51 to '70, you?


----------



## Keystone (Mar 1, 2015)

ggoldy said:


> Keystone, off subject but, I'm from Bucks as well.....Morrisville '51 to '70, you?





Warrington. C.B. West, class of 1979. Joined the Army after HS and haven't lived there since. Way too crowded now a days. All of the farms and woods are gone....


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 1, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Worst February anywhere, including Houston TX. Bah humbug.....
> richg99



Rich,

You sure got that right! DFW closed yesterday because of all the sleet and snow. All of us East and South of Dallas aren't use to this kind of weather. bbbrrrrr


----------



## Keystone (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice and warm here today.Lots of rain though. But that beats snow! :LOL2:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Mar 4, 2015)

How's this for a 2 day forecast! 78 now forecast of 82 for todays high, down to 29 tonight with freezing rain and a high of 34 and show/ice tomorrow!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 4, 2015)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> How's this for a 2 day forecast! 78 now forecast of 82 for todays high, down to 29 tonight with freezing rain and a high of 34 and show/ice tomorrow!



Sounds like your weatherman is taking some good drugs.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 5, 2015)

In the Daytona Beach area now for Bike Week. It's HOT here! Riding and getting some SUNSHINE!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 7, 2015)

Keystone said:


> In the Daytona Beach area now for Bike Week. It's HOT here! Riding and getting some SUNSHINE!



:mrgreen: 

Glad you are enjoying your trip. 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2015)

19 today here! :LOL2:


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2015)

Arrived home yesterday. Was promptly greeted by my 22 year old Daughter asking if we could take a ride on the new Harley!  

Anyway, had a great get a way. Plenty of sunshine does allot. New Harley is broken in. Ready for Spring Turkey season. The G3 comes home from winter storage soon. Snow is gone, lakes are melting. Best time of the year is close!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 17, 2015)

Keystone said:


> Arrived home yesterday. Was promptly greeted by my 22 year old Daughter asking if we could take a ride on the new Harley!
> 
> Anyway, had a great get a way. Plenty of sunshine does allot. New Harley is broken in. Ready for Spring Turkey season. The G3 comes home from winter storage soon. Snow is gone, lakes are melting. Best time of the year is close!



Thanks for sharing! Was thinking about you yesterday and wondering if you were still on the road.

Daddy's and their girls!  

Glad you enjoyed your trip! 8)


----------

